# Mines equal length downpipe from RHD Japan



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi all, 
I have just bought a mines equal length stainless steel pro version with the AFR adaptor downpipe for my R33 GTR has anyone fitted one or currently have one fitted as not worried about fitting it as I'm very handy just wondering how it sits under the car does it sit low cause anyone scrape issues, also will the standard size gaskets still be the correct size to fit on?

Thanks


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

It sits low and it scrapes if the car has a low ride height. You can get gaskets from places like RB motorsport. 

I would have personally have gone for the Tomei Ti pipe. Doesn’t sit as low.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

FRRACER said:


> It sits low and it scrapes if the car has a low ride height. You can get gaskets from places like RB motorsport.
> 
> I would have personally have gone for the Tomei Ti pipe. Doesn’t sit as low.
> 
> View attachment 257842



Thanks for your reply and for the picture aswell! I didn't realise it sat quite as low but thank you for telling me, I'll be more aware when pulling out my driveway now as it nearly scrapes now and that's with a greddy downpipe which is standard in shape.

I have bought some standard size gaskets, couldn't get any other sizes than standard 2.5" or 3" I have some 3" already so will fit the 2.5" and hope they are big enough.

Also as you have one fitted does it sound as good as I hope and have been believed it should sound


----------



## Tomisw (Feb 17, 2018)

You shouldnt have to worry about gaskets since the mine's downpipe comes with them already. fitting it needs from some "negotiation" with the dp itself. About ground clearance, yes, it sits lower than other unequal length downpipes but is nothing dramatic if you don't have an stanced gtr haha, just have to take into consideration that you have it when going though severe elevation changes.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

r33brett said:


> Thanks for your reply and for the picture aswell! I didn't realise it sat quite as low but thank you for telling me, I'll be more aware when pulling out my driveway now as it nearly scrapes now and that's with a greddy downpipe which is standard in shape.
> 
> I have bought some standard size gaskets, couldn't get any other sizes than standard 2.5" or 3" I have some 3" already so will fit the 2.5" and hope they are big enough.
> 
> Also as you have one fitted does it sound as good as I hope and have been believed it should sound


I think it sounds nice, sound is subjective.


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Fitted one last weekend to my buddys bcnr33. Fitment was perfect and it came with all the new gaskets you will need. Also doesn't sit too low...if your car has a performance oriented ride height and isn't lowered as hell.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I have one and do feel its a touch low, there are better designs out there now in my opinion although I think the mines shape gives it a little more "scream" than some of the other equal length DP's if that's your thing, especially with a Ti system.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

is the mine's titanium better for ground clearance than the tomei or visa versa? also are there any other benefits for one over the other?


----------



## daveym_sir (Nov 14, 2016)

Has anyone got a Midori down pipe and how does it sit?


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Alex C said:


> I have one and do feel its a touch low, there are better designs out there now in my opinion although I think the mines shape gives it a little more "scream" than some of the other equal length DP's if that's your thing, especially with a Ti system.


My car is lowered but not stupid just a nice even stance loomif that makes sense, I can get over most things no problem.

This is the reason I choose the mines, I was going to buy the tomei TI equal length but for all that extra £££ I thought it ain't worth it as as the mines will basically give the exact same maybe not as loud as it's thicker than the TI. 

I have a Blitz exhaust at the moment which I really don't the sound off I feel that will prevent it from sounding as amazing as I hope, any GTR with a HKS exhaust sounds a million times better than the Blitz, it seems it's just loud and that's it with no real tone, so I may change that for either a HKS Hi power or maybe even the Tomei TI exhaust.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

R0B said:


> is the mine's titanium better for ground clearance than the tomei or visa versa? also are there any other benefits for one over the other?


No idea about clearance, as I have the stainless steel, it might be better as it won't be as thick due to the TI. No other benefits except the Ti will be a bit more louder and possibly sound a bit different in it's pitch, and obviously the Ti costs a lot more £££ that's about it


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

daveym_sir said:


> Has anyone got a Midori down pipe and how does it sit?


No idea as mentioned i have the Mines, as far as I know though I don't think the Mirdori does equal length I think it looks like it is and they mention it but I don't think they actually are as I checked, the only brands that are a "true" equal length are Mines, Reimax, Tomei brands. So if you want proper equal length those are the 100% ones to go for.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep, i have the full midori set up (turbo oultets, Ti down pipe, and Ti muffler)

pretty cheap set up for what it is really.

sounds nice. (i also use a Tomei Ti Decat)


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

matty32 said:


> Yep, i have the full midori set up (turbo oultets, Ti down pipe, and Ti muffler)
> 
> pretty cheap set up for what it is really.
> 
> sounds nice. (i also use a Tomei Ti Decat)


would love to hear what it sounds like 

I haven't been able to hear what mine sounds like on the road yet since fitting the Mines equal length downpipe  due to the weather, so no idea if it sounds as good as I hope. I'm guessing the sound really comes into it on the road when the turbos spool


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Never drive it yet, seen it a fair few times, but it was at Midori since August until Christmas Day. 









Back in 32. after 11 years


So yesterday was pretty epic Full speedhunters review to follow thanks toall those involved inthis Build & to Dino for the photos Looks great, saw some behind the scenes on Dino's Instagram, excited to see the finalised article (& car)!




www.gtr.co.uk






This is the front pipe picture (i took it at Nismo Festival many years go)

Midori for me, where the obvious choice (behind Nismo, but i wanted different tuning) on my 32


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Looking awesome!!! 

Ah yeah so that isn't a equal length pipe by Midori, it's built for maximum flow iirc i.e hardly no bends


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No its not equal length. i specifically didnt want an equal length downpipe. Also mines dont do titanium (unless that has changed). Tomei items are all made outside of japan on their titanium lines and i dont like their design. They took ages to pull their fingers out on releasing it. The car was built at midori so has their parts catalogue  should sound nice tho on full chat.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

matty32 said:


> No its not equal length. i specifically didnt want an equal length downpipe. Also mines dont do titanium (unless that has changed). Tomei items are all made outside of japan on their titanium lines and i dont like their design. They took ages to pull their fingers out on releasing it. The car was built at midori so has their parts catalogue  should sound nice tho on full chat.


Mines do a TI downpipe system now, it's a lot more expensive than the stainless steel one I have but I have no need to pay out that amount when the stainless will suit me fine and will give me same results as a Ti system without the extra £££. Didn't know the Tomei was made outside Japan that's interesting, though I'll probably get either a HKS Hipower exhaust or a Tomei TI exhaust to go with my Mines downpipe, as my blitz exhaust it currently has I'm not that impressed with.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

all of tomei's items (titanium) were made outside japan. its why they were so cheap (well the initial batches) price has probably gone up 50% now but they are a slightly different design. 

just checked mines. i think thats been out a while but i bought my stuff at midori about 3 years ago now, exchange rate was better, but most front pipes are around 150,000 yen ish.

most tuners have put up the prices of their Ti systems etc. even Top Secret have upped the price on their 35 front pipe from when i bought mine last year by about 40,000 yen


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

Is there a particular reason for the Midori unequal length vs an equal length downpipe? Their marketing says something about equalizing rotation between the two turbos which sounds a little questionable.


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Had the tomei ti exhaust for a while now and just installed the tomei down pipe yesterday,easy enough to install and dosent hang very low,it’s higher than my sump(trust),it sounds unbelievable,really next level,very happy with it,il try get some pics up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

I have the Midori 90 mm TI downpipe to go on soon as well. The difference to the HKS one I had before is massive in every aspect, really! Keen for the sound check and what its doing response/ power wise...


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Here’s pic of tomei down pipe to give you idea how low it hangs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam-gtr (Apr 11, 2009)

Currently torn on the same decision myself. Swear the Mine's one has gone up in price since I looked a few months ago!


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

If anyone here has photos viewed from below of any equal length downpipes please stick them up. Currently trying to work out if I can fit equal length downpipes to my 260Z and its hard to find any good photos.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

FYI

MCR have also just released their equal length version








MCR エムシーアール >> 製品情報 >> 日産スカイラインGT-R R34･33･32 >> MCR 等長 チタンフロントパイプ






www.mcr-ltd.com


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

That looks really nice, at that price it should though.


----------



## Makis (Mar 19, 2017)

The draw back i see is that the front runners from MCR are 2x65mm in comparison to the Tomei which are 2x70mm


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't see that making much difference given they are both joining into an 80mm pipe, the step up going from 65 to 80mm is probably good, its certainly commonly done on NA applications.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

If its diameter your after surely the 90mm midori beats all


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

samgtr said:


> If its diameter your after surely the 90mm midori beats all


you have to pay for quality .

MCR do some really nice parts,


----------



## ICC_T20 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi i am Bilal...


----------



## 2w1gtr (Jun 27, 2020)

dr32 said:


> Had the tomei ti exhaust for a while now and just installed the tomei down pipe yesterday,easy enough to install and dosent hang very low,it’s higher than my sump(trust),it sounds unbelievable,really next level,very happy with it,il try get some pics up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you have any sound clips of the tomeii down pipe? If it’s anything like the mines than I’m sold!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi guys. Have the full 90mm decated titanium Midori Seibi on my nur, this is by far the best setup I've had in a while. Matty, I actually prefer their craftsmanship more than the Nismo ti products. I believe it is the best 90mm titanium system on the market atm. Have heard the Tomei and honestly it is way too loud for my taste, sounds like a drag car!

Here are some photos of the Midori Seibi 90mm Ti setup


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are some sound videos


----------



## 2w1gtr (Jun 27, 2020)

dr32 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hows the sound? Does it sound like the mines front pipe?


----------



## roy2535 (Oct 22, 2015)

Resurrecting this thread for a moment here.

Has anyone tried the MCR titanium equal length front pipes here? I'm down to deciding between the Mine's ti and this. Their sizes are similar enough - 65mm/70mm x2 -> 80mm. They also cost around the same ball park. 

Would appreciate if anyone could shed some light and contrast the two. Thanks!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

heres how the “Mine’s” fits, definitely on the low side


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ouch low 😬 looks great tho


----------



## roy2535 (Oct 22, 2015)

samgtr said:


> View attachment 275603
> 
> View attachment 275604
> 
> heres how the “Mine’s” fits, definitely on the low side


Thanks for the photos mate. If you don't mind could you post a couple side profile shots of your car? Just wanna get a feel of how low you've set your car. Thanks.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

I wouldn’t go any lower then this, i hate any type of scraping


----------

